# Alphacool Eisbaer oder Enermax Liqmax



## tigra456 (5. Mai 2017)

Servus Leute.
Die Suche war auf Anhieb nicht ganz so hilfreich.

Daher auf diesem Wege.

Momentan hab ich mein Fractal R2 Mini an den Seiten gedämmt und meine Lüfter im Gehäuse auf NB B12-PS umgestellt. (2x Front rein, 1x Heck raus)
Der Corsair H75 Pustet mit einem Lüfter nach oben raus. 

Da sehe ich noch etwas Potenzial, zumal die Pumpe (trotz Noctua Drossel-Kabel) noch hörbar ist.
Der Lüfter von Corsair ist auch nicht so das Wahre.

Daher meine Überlegung umzustellen auf Alphacool Eisbaer (240 oder größer) oder die Enermax Liqmax 240. 
Die Liqmax gefällt mir optisch ganz gut, da sie einen augenscheinlich sehr dünnen 240er Radiator hat.
Eibaer ist ganz gut, da ein mögliches GPU AiO Upgrade einfach zu integrieren wäre.

Jetzt die Frage an Euch. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit den Pumpen von Enermax und Alphacool ? (Gedrosselt werden sie denke ich auf jeden Fall)
Als Lüfter kommen die NB B12-PS oder die NB B12-1 bzw. je nach Radi das Ganze halt in 140mm in Frage


----------



## Ryle (5. Mai 2017)

Klar die Alphacool. Das komplette Set besteht mehr oder weniger aus Teilen wie man sie auch in einer Custom Wakü verbaut und du hast den Alphacool Support. Wenn dir bei Enermax mal was verreckt, kannste das Ding wegschmeißen.


----------



## tigra456 (5. Mai 2017)

Ok ist n Argument. Wichtig ist mir halt die Lautstärke. Bin da etwas sensibel und habe keine Lust meine H75 auszubauen, die ganz ok ist vom Geräusch, nur um 120 Euro auszugeben um dann was lauteres wie vorher zu haben.


----------



## Chimera (5. Mai 2017)

Nun, du wirst bei jeder AIO immer ein feines Geräuschniveau haben und zwar aus dem ganz simplen Grund: es existiert bisher noch keine AIO, wo die Pumpe ausreichend entkoppelt ist. Einen Lösungsansatz wagte ja mal Swiftech, wo sie die Pumpe am Radiator anbrachten und glaubs EKWB geht bei der Predator nen ähnlichen Weg. Bei den 08/15-Modellen hast du aber immer ein gewisses Minimalgeräusch.
Die Eisbaer ist rein von der Vielfalt an Features her natürlich besser: kein billiger Aluradiator, sondern ein AC Nexxxos Kupferradi, normale Fittings und keine festverschrumpften Anschlüsse, flexible Erweiterbarkeit und somit die Möglichkeit einer deutlich längeren Nutzbarkeit, usw. Gibt viele Argumente Pro, aber halt auch ein paar Contras. Ne Garantie, dass Modell XY oder YZ leiser ist als dein aktuelles Modell, kann dir hier kein einziger vernünftig denkender Mensch geben, denn keiner hier verfügt über dein Hörorgang und kann somit in keinster Weise wissen, was für dich noch erträglich ist und was nicht. Ergo: bestell doch beide und behalten dan njene, welche dir passt und die andere schickst du zurück


----------



## tigra456 (6. Mai 2017)

Klingt nach nem Ansatz.
Riesen Theater da.

Erst die Tage mein Platimax D.F. 500 zurückgeschickt weil mir der Lüfter zu sehr gesummt hat. 
Schon halber schlechtes Gewissen gehabt den Enermax Support genervt zu haben....

Aber ja dann geht die Sache nun halt in Stufe 2 und ich fang an zu testen, welche Umsetzung für mich die bessere ist.
Die H75 wäre akzeptabel aber der Corsair Lüfter springt immer wieder hoch und regelt irgendwie unregelmäßig.
Ob ein 120er NB B12 genug Power hat, um den 120er Radi ausreichend zu belüften, muss ich erst mal noch testen.

Vielleicht ist das dann erst mal der erste Schritt. Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## Chimera (6. Mai 2017)

Also ich hatte an meinem 120er Nexxxos Radi zum testen 2x B12-2 und just der ziehende Lüfi machte nen mega nervenden Sound (wobei man ja mittlerweile weiss, dass grad saugend die eLoop ihre Mühe haben leise zu bleiben). Mit den 2 SW3 HS bin ich bisher am zufriedensten: sind praktisch immer leise und da sie doch bis max. 2000 U/min drehen könnten (bisher mussten sie aber nie höher als 1000 U/Min gehen, um meinen Hitzkopf Phenom II X4 kühl zu halten), hab ich genügend Reserven für den Sommer. Die SW3 sind für mich(!) ein super Kompro aus guter Leistung UND leisem Betrieb. Wär mir Lautstärke egal gewesen, hät ich mir wieder Noctua NF-F12 oder P12 PWM geholt. Rein leistungsmässig waren meine beiden NF-P12 (sind jedoch noch die alten 3 Pin) schon bissel potenter als die SW3 gewesen, jedoch gefiel mir das Geräuschlevel überhaupt nicht: man hörte sie sehr gut Luft schaufeln.
Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau an Lüfis gibt es nun mal leider nicht. Der Hans wird den XY als Nonplusultra sehen, der Fritz den YZ und der Ueli den XYZ. Wieviel man auf Empfehlungen geben kann, musst ich selber mit den eLoop merken: hier wurde so von deren geringer Lautstärke geschwärmt, dass ich mir gleich mal 3 Stück gönnte. Nun, die B12-2 waren alles andere als leise (ok, hatte sie in der Gehäusefront, aber auch im Deckel fand ich sie nicht berauschend), da fand ich meine alten EKL WingBoost/Deepcool UF (nicht die neuen WingBoost 2) doch angenehmer vom Geräuschlevel her, doch leider sind die WingBoost halt eher schwach.
Nach diesem Lehrgeld war für mich(!) klar: in Sachen Lautstärke, also wenn es um Lüfis geht, frage ich nicht mehr andere um Empfehlungen, sondern mache mir nur noch selbst ein bild. Hilfreich ist da die gute Review von DerKabelbinder, da er ja auch Soundfiles gemacht hat und man so auch hören kann, wie ein Lüfi klingt. Jedenfalls hab ich mir so bisher weitere Enttäuschungen ersparen können


----------



## Farbfieber (22. Mai 2017)

Ich hab bei mir die Alphacool Eisbaer in der 360mm Version drin und die Pumpe per Spannungsadapter auf 7Volt (Temperaturen ändern sich sogut wie garnet ob die Pumpe auf 12V oder auf 7V läuft) gedrosselt somit ist die Pumpe unhörbar geworden. Bin sehr sensibel was Lautstärke angeht und kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen das meine externen 2,5" Festplatten von WesternDigital deutlich hörbar sind im Vergleich zu meinen System .  Bei mir kommt die Alphacool Eisbaer in Verbindung mit 3x Thermaltake Riings 120mm zum Einsatz und diese sind extrem gedrosselt. Laut Mainboard auf 600rpm.


----------



## Chukku (22. Mai 2017)

Ich hab kurz vor Weihnachten mal recherchiert, welche AiO ich meinem Bruder für seinen neuen PC schenken kann.
Wegen des vermeintlich sehr guten Preis-Leistungs Verhältnisses hatte ich die Enermax Liqmax auch für eine Weile im Auge, weil sie in Tests auch gar nicht mal schlecht abgeschnitten hat.

Aber nachdem ich dann Erfahrungsberichte in den entsprechenden Shops gelesen habe, habe ich ganz schnell wieder Abstand genommen.
Ist einfach gruselig, wie viele Nutzer dort von verschiedenen Defekten innerhalb weniger Wochen berichten (Lüfter defekt / Pumpe fällt aus / Leckagen....).

Also um die Liqmax würd ich an deiner Stelle einen Bogen machen.


----------



## hundElungE (1. August 2017)

Farbfieber schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir die Alphacool Eisbaer in der 360mm Version drin und die Pumpe per Spannungsadapter auf 7Volt (Temperaturen ändern sich sogut wie garnet ob die Pumpe auf 12V oder auf 7V läuft) gedrosselt somit ist die Pumpe unhörbar geworden. ......


Moin,
Habe auch die Eisbaer 360, hatte die Pumpe auch per 7V am Netzteil und war auch sehr zufrieden.
Minimales " Surren " der Pumpe war mangels Entkopplung wahrnehmbar, aber nicht störend.
 Gekühlt wird mit NoiseBlocker PL-PS die im Desktopbetrieb ca. 650rpm drehen und für mich ( fast ) nicht wahrnehmbar sind. 
Andere Geräuschquellen gibt es im Desktopbetrieb nicht.
Nun, nach ca. 6 - 7 Wochen Betrieb ist ein recht deutliches Pumpen Geräusch zu hören. Es ließ sich ein wenig reduzieren, indem ich die Pumpe an den AiO Anschluss meines MB gehangen habe.
Stören tut es mich dennoch.

Nun zu meiner Frage an dich:
Ist deine Pumpe immernoch unhörbar nach gut 2 Monaten Betrieb?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (10. August 2017)

Klingt nach Luftblasen am Impeller der Pumpe. Mal auf 12v stellen und paar Stunden laufen lassen...dabei immer wieder das Case in alle richtungen kippen zum entlüften. Evtl. mal den Füllstand checken und ein paar Tropfen destilierstes Wasser nachfüllen bei Bedarf.


----------



## Bohrwardor (16. August 2017)

hmm ich habe die Aquastream Ultimate Aber die XT ist ja baugleich auf 3000 umdrehungen ist sie wirklich sehr leise, hat davor eine Laing DDC (war auch nicht gut entkoppelt da Pumpe im 5,25 slot fach war)  mein netzteil / lüfter hör ich mehr


----------

